# Interesting Matrix of possible Socionics/MBTI/Enneagram Correlations



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Folks, what do you make of this? Does it jive with what you understand of Socionics? Yes/No/Why?



























Likely/Unlikely Sociotypes for MBTI + Enneagram


Apologies if the title is confusing, essentially I am posting a chart that details the most likely sociotypes for any mbti or enneagram type combination. I am basing this on the knowledge of both personality theories in question, and I have no statistics or empirical evidence for this (to which I




sites.google.com


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

The "common" section between MBTI & Socionics just verifies my own bias lol.

Don't deal with enneagram enough to comment on the likelihoods, seems a bit stupid and stereotypical as socionics is about information processing and enneagram is about who-knows-whatever-else. Yeah an enneagram 8 SEI probably isn't gonna cutely sit around batting eyelashes like the rest of us, but it is completely possible for SEI to have whatever control issues 8s have.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jun 8, 2018)

The J/P switch of MBTI is always a confusing element.


----------



## FaeSoleil (9 mo ago)

DOGSOUP said:


> The "common" section between MBTI & Socionics just verifies my own bias lol.
> 
> Don't deal with enneagram enough to comment on the likelihoods, seems a bit stupid and stereotypical as socionics is about information processing and enneagram is about who-knows-whatever-else. Yeah an enneagram 8 SEI probably isn't gonna cutely sit around batting eyelashes like the rest of us, but it is completely possible for SEI to have whatever control issues 8s have.


The author very much underestimates Se role, with the 8s impossibles they've put around, I think.


----------

